# PE Readiness Study Program



## Bman (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got my letter that all me experience was accepted, etc. so it looks like I'm all set to take the PE (HVAC) this October! My boss wanted me to look into going for a study class but I couldn't find a mechanical one here in South Florida, so I think I'm going to check out the PE Readiness home study guide. It seemed to get fairly good reviews from people on this board and my boss is going to pay for it, so I figure why not! I'll let you all know how it goes, I'm about to order it right now, so I should get the materials in a few days.


----------



## JoeysVee (Aug 3, 2009)

I have never heard of this. Do you have a link?


----------



## Bman (Aug 4, 2009)

Joey,

I got a pamphlet in the mail from National Society of Professional Engineers. It is run by a company called MGI. Here's a link to the website- PE Readiness. I did a search on the forum and it looks like it got pretty decent reviews from the few that used it. Its kind of expensive, but my company is going to reimburse me for it, so I figured why not. At the very least it has some additional problems to work, mini quizzes, and another practice exam.


----------



## JoeysVee (Aug 4, 2009)

Bman said:


> Joey,I got a pamphlet in the mail from National Society of Professional Engineers. It is run by a company called MGI. Here's a link to the website- PE Readiness. I did a search on the forum and it looks like it got pretty decent reviews from the few that used it. Its kind of expensive, but my company is going to reimburse me for it, so I figured why not. At the very least it has some additional problems to work, mini quizzes, and another practice exam.


That looks like a great program. Thanks and good luck!


----------

